# Late report - big sheepshead



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Went out last Friday to the pass with some live shrimp. My son boated these two big sheeps! All I caught was one small black and one small red snapper.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing warms my heart than a kid fishing. WOW!! I know how hard the sheepies fight and that is short of amazing. Thanks for posting. Hook a kid for a lifetime of fishing!!! And a great job of letting him out fish ya>


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

That's some mighty fine Sheepies. My favorite in the dinner table...


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

He said “ Dad, this is our secret spot! Thanks for taking me fishing!” I Loved it. I didn’t tell them that EVERYONE knows where the pass is! Ha.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job lil man ya got good form already,and out fish dad.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

2 of them big ones would make a good dinner.

You got out fished, you got to know when to pull them sheepshead.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Good eats and a great memory!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

good work!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! What a smile!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice fish, and just awesome to see a kid with a smile on his face out fishing. Nice job, Dad!


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice dinner there!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome!!! Nice size sheep. Your son looks like a pro fighting that sheep, well done!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet!! Glad y'all could get out there and he had a good time, getting harder and harder to convince my younger cousins to get outside in general let alone go fishing


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got your youngin' on a stud sheepie!!! Way ta go dad!!!!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Handsome lad and handsome fish!


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Great pictures, great fish. Little dude is rocking the fishing shoes. Bright 
future for both of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Wow are they 8 pounders or so


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome memory maker.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

It seems your boy beat you, and I am sure you don't mind. 
My son is two years old. Can't wait till he is ready to go fishing with me.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

He is going to love looking at that picture as he gets older. Great catch!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man!! Awesome memories for you with your son! That’s a blessing, and I’ll bet they taste good too, lol. Everyone has that spot, but y’all have the secret spot on the spot. Good on ya


----------

